# DynamicJasper



## Romy (22. Sep 2010)

Hallo Forum,

ich habe ein Problem mit Dynamic Jasper. Ich hoffe jemand von euch hat schonmal damit gearbeitet 

Und zwar erstelle ich aus meiner Java Application dynamische Reports mit DJ und bin soweit auch schon fertig. Das Problem ist, dass die Überschrift des Reports NUR in der Seitenansicht und damit auf dem letzt endlichen Ausdruck stehen und nicht im Excelsheet selbst.

Leider finde ich weder in der DJ API eine passende Methode für mein Problem, noch habe ich sonstige Lösungsansätze. Kann mir hier vielleicht jemand weiterhelfen?

Vielen Dank schonmal!

Liebe Grüße

Romy


----------



## y0dA (27. Sep 2010)

Romy hat gesagt.:


> Das Problem ist, dass die Überschrift des Reports NUR in der Seitenansicht und damit auf dem letzt endlichen Ausdruck stehen und nicht im Excelsheet selbst.



Verstehe den Satz nicht wirklich.


----------



## Romy (27. Sep 2010)

Naja wenn man in Excel manuell auf Einfügen -> Kopf und Fußzeile geht, wird in der Seitenansicht die eingestellte Kopfzeile angezeigt und dann später halt auch mit ausgedruckt. Auf dem Excelblatt selbst, wo die Daten stehen, erscheint sie allerdings nicht. --> Das ist das, was ich haben möchte, halt nur über DynamicJasper oder weiß der Geier wie... das ist ja mein Problem!

Verstanden? :bahnhof:


----------



## y0dA (27. Sep 2010)

Nein.

Schreib doch einfach was du möchtest in einem geraden Satz, ausser du möchtest keine Hilfe.

Also, möchtest du eine Fusszeile und selbige wird nicht angezeigt? Wo wird sie nicht angezeigt? Beim Ausdruck oder schon beim Ergebnis des DJ (= Excel Sheet).


----------



## Romy (27. Sep 2010)

y0dA hat gesagt.:


> Nein.
> 
> Schreib doch einfach was du möchtest in einem geraden Satz, ausser du möchtest keine Hilfe.



Sorry aber sprech ich Chinesisch??? Wenn ich keine Hilfe wollen würde, hätte ich kaum das Thema hier eröffnet.

Ich will lediglich eine Kopfzeile die nur auf dem Ausdruck erscheint und nicht im Excelsheet selbst, was ist daran schwer zu verstehen? :autsch:


----------



## y0dA (27. Sep 2010)

Romy hat gesagt.:


> Sorry aber sprech ich Chinesisch??? Wenn ich keine Hilfe wollen würde, hätte ich kaum das Thema hier eröffnet.
> 
> Ich will lediglich eine Kopfzeile die nur auf dem Ausdruck erscheint und nicht im Excelsheet selbst, was ist daran schwer zu verstehen? :autsch:



Ja dann viel Spass bei der Lösungsfindung - du schreibst hier sehr schwache Sätze und beschwerst dich dass dir jemand helfen *wollte*.


----------



## André Uhres (27. Sep 2010)

:lol: Übt ihr hier für einen Komikerwettbewerb?


----------



## Romy (27. Sep 2010)

André Uhres hat gesagt.:


> :lol: Übt ihr hier für einen Komikerwettbewerb?



Ja sorry, ich weiß auch grad net was ich davon halten soll. Ich wollte Hilfe, schreibe sogut ich kann mein Problem, frage freundlich nach Hilfe und werd hier doof angemacht das ich schwache Sätze schreibe und angeblich keine Hilfe will. Also beim besten willen....

Also sorry @yoda aber verarschen lasse ich mich auch nicht. Wenn du mein Problem schon nicht verstehst wirst du mir wohl eh nicht weiterhelfen können. Trotzdem danke, für deine netten Antworten.


----------

